# Fellow Zombie Fans -- I think you will be GLUED to this book



## Jill (Aug 22, 2013)

Fellow zombie book fans -- READ THIS BOOK!






OMG, it is outstanding. It's part of a series, and I'm about 2/3 of the way through this first one and I'm loving every second





Not only is it full of zombies, but it is centered around a US Presidential election, the power of social media, bias and news coverage, AND it has horses (!!!) as a key aspect in a way you'd not probably imagine





Seriously, unless it also contained recipes for some decadent yet calorie free desserts, I couldn't be more impressed





It also has a female lead, which I always seem to relate to better





_It is sooooo good _





*FEED*, _by Mira Grant_

_Shaun and Georgia are orphans of the Rising, the cataclysmic event which left the world reeling in the aftermath of the zombie uprising. Adopted by the Masons and raised in the strange world of the post-Rising media, they've spent their lives chasing the next big story, the one that will allow them to break into the big leagues once and for all. Now, in Senator Peter Ryman's run for the Presidency of the United States, they've finally found it._

_All they have to do is survive until the election._

_In a world filled with the constant threat of both the living and the living dead, it will be all that Shaun and Georgia can do to keep themselves in one piece. Accompanied by the rest of their blogging team, Senator Ryman's staff, and a whole lot of caffeine, they might succeed...or they might finally answer the big question of their post-Rising world: When will you rise?_

Link: http://miragrant.com/feed.php


----------



## REO (Aug 22, 2013)

I love zombies!!!!! Is it only audio book?


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2013)

No, it's in print and electronic forms as well


----------



## REO (Aug 23, 2013)

Ahhh


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2013)

This book (still on the first) made me cry about halfway thru. But it's just THAT good. I'm so hooked!!!


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 23, 2013)

My daughter loves the Zombie stuff, will have to get it for her, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 27, 2013)

I went and checked it out of the library a few days ago. I am already done with it. It was a great book. Now I have to see if they have the next one in the series


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 30, 2013)

I just looked on our library's website for the second book. They don't have it. Why would they have the first book to the series and not the other two? I am gonig to have to find it. There was a preview of Deadline at the end of Feed and that one seems like it is going to be just as good.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2013)

Can you request they get it? My "copy" of it is an Audible download, or I'd loan you mine. I just started #3 and it's SO good. Loved #2 even more than the first. This 3rd one is considerably longer and I'm happy since I think it finishes out the series and I don't want to be done reading about the characters and the world in this series.


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jill said:


> Can you request they get it? My "copy" of it is an Audible download, or I'd loan you mine. I just started #3 and it's SO good. Loved #2 even more than the first. This 3rd one is considerably longer and I'm happy since I think it finishes out the series and I don't want to be done reading about the characters and the world in this series.


My husband has credits through Amazon for his Kindle so I think we are going to get them that way. I don't like reading off of Kindles but if that is the only way I can do it I will. There is only 3 books in the series but like Twilight Mira Grant does have a story that branches off from the Newsflesh series but you can only get it digitally and I am not sure if there is an audio version.

We looked at two used bookstores yesterday and neither one of them had anything by her or had heard of her. The one lady just kind of made a face when I said it had to do with Zombies and then sent me to science fiction and fantasy but I knew it wouldn't be there and wasn't.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 1, 2013)

I just requested all 3 from my Library! I hope I dont scare my self too bad. Zombies are a huge nightmare for me! LOL!


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm SOOO into this series. I'm on the 3rd book, which I think ends it, but then have a novel that, I think, fits into the 2.5 slot. It is SO GOOD!

Another zombie series I just was hooked on within the first page is Mark Tufo's Zombie Fallout. VERY GOOD! There was a character that cropped up as major in maybe the 2nd or 3rd book that I didn't enjoy at first, but in sticking with it, it does come together. Rise Again is another that is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good, and with a female lead, and apparently a sequel due out soon.

There's this one series with now four books called "White Trash Zombie" by Diana Rowland, and man that one is fun! Not really scary, but just really, really good. \

Probably I should post this disclaimer:

_* I think almost any book or movie is better if it has a zombie or two



_


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 1, 2013)

I just got this delivered on my ipad for less than $3.00. They say it's more political than Zombie? Whatever. I will give it a shot.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2013)

There is a political angle, but I think it's more about zombies. It probably depends on who's giving the review! It's one of very few fiction books I've read were the conservative politicians are not a given to be the really bad guys. While I did like that part, because it nearly never happens in a book or on TV, it was the characters, the "science", and the storyline that kept me glued to it. Tons of zombies, characters I cared enough about to make me cry, etc. If you like the first one, do not stop. I thought I might not like the 2nd one, but was hooked very quickly and now loving the 3rd. I think the book has great story telling and character development. I just wish there were 20 more in the series!!!


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 1, 2013)

I ended up ordering the other two in the series from Amazon today. We looked for the Kindle but it would have been more to read them on the kindle and I don't even like kindles. They are used but I don't care. I read books and then pass them on. My husband is going to read the series after I do and then we donate them.

We can't wait for The Walking Dead to come back on. It's the only television show I care anything about. I could do without everything else and we basically do as we don't have cable so get The Walking Dead through iTunes.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2013)

I can't wait for The Walking Dead to start up again, either!!!

If I were buying physical books, I'd also get them used! No doubt. Half.com has been a good resource for me in the past, and is connected to Amazon. I am just tooooo darn lazy to read to myself when it comes to books I get for fun anymore, so I take full advantage of my account with Audible. It saves me A LOT of money over what I'd have to pay for audio books without a membership. But, I know not everyone enjoys audio books. They're my favorite way to read and actually my favorite way to be entertained





Glad you got the other two! This is such a great series. There is this one Novellla that is like "2.5" in the series, but when I heard the end of #2, I had to plow into #3. Just some things I didn't expect, and wanted to see how they unfolded. I was pretty sure they wouldn't fully unfold in the novella, and that I'd still enjoy the novella on the heels of #3.

This author, Mira Grant, is a pen name. If you google her, you will see the name she normally writes under. When I looked into what else she has written (quite a bit of books!), I didn't think I'd enjoy them like these... seems to be too far out / too sci-fi for me to relate to, but I may come back to her yet. I sure love this NewsFlesh series of hers!


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jill, have you read the series by Anthony Giangregorio? My husband says there are 11 books in the series and it is about zombies. He says they are pretty good but I don't know as I have not read any yet. He also gave me other names of authors who do zombie books if you want me to list them.


----------



## REO (Sep 3, 2013)

I am seriously "jonesing" for some zombies!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2013)

Amanda, I would LOVE to hear your recommendations!!!

I've heard great things about that Anthony Giangregorio series, but as far as I can tell, at this time they aren't in audio format or at least not on Audible.com. I'm the queen of lazy when it comes to reading for fun... my favorite way to relax it to close my eyes in bed and be read to, but also, I like listening to books to and from work. I won't read for fun anymore unless I can listen to the book but for as much as I've heard about the Anthony Giangregorio books, I bet I'm not the only one waiting for it to come out on audio -- so maybe it will before long!

Please tell us about the other books!!! I sort of think any book's better with a zombie





One zombie series I can recommend is Mark Tufo's "Zombie Fallout" (I was hooked in the first minute because of "Sir Licks A Lot!"). There's an "unusual" element that comes out in that series, either near the end of the first or 2nd book. At first, I thought I didn't care for that "tweak", but keeping with it, yeah -- it's REALLY good!!! I think there are 6 or 7, including a novella that's super cool and set in the 1800's.... gives the background to what went into what went wrong in the world Tufo creates.

Read a BUNCH of super good horror novels the past couple of months, and maybe I'll make a thread about them (?). One


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 3, 2013)

Okay, I haven't read any of these but my husband says they are pretty good:

David Wellington-Zombie Anthology and The Undead

Robert DeCoteau-Zombie Tales-Primrose Court Apartment 305, then there is the same title with apartments 502 and 205, my husband says these are short stories

J.L. Bourne has 3 books-Day by Day, Armageddon, and I don't know the 3rd

Max Brooks-World War Z

Then there are the ones that Robert Kirkman wrote that aren't a part of his graphic novels, Rise of the Governor, Road to Woodberry, Just Another Day at the Office, and Fall of the Governor. I am not sure but I think one of those has not come out yet but will be soon.

Lastly, I have Brian Rowe-Townhouse, a Tale of Terror, I am told it is only an E-book

I don't know if any of these are audio books or not. I tried audio when I had eye surgery and really didn't care for them so I have never looked to see.


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome!!! Thanks, Amanda!!!

H has the 2 big collections of the Walking Dead comics and likes them but he keeps listening to my books with me before bed, so he's not all that far along. LOVE that show. I could always watch more of it after each episode. I think it's the most entertaining thing I've ever seen on TV!

I'm going to go see what from your list is on Audible. I know some of them are and I am going to add those to my list


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 4, 2013)

I just bought Season 3 and watched it in one week. Love that show! Another good Zombie book is EATERS by Michelle Depaepe.


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2013)

Amanda, I wanted to tell you I got the J.L. Bourne series. When I went to check it out, I saw I'd already purchased #2 (not listened to it though), so it must have been on sale and I figured it would be good to snap it up for $5



I got the first and third ones not, too. I think Stephen King's latest, Dr. Sleep, is out in 2wks, and I will want to dive into it. I'm nearly done with the "Newsflesh" series (it only gets better!)... I need to pick a stand along novel to tide me over until I can listen to Dr. Sleep and then start the" Day By Day Armageddon" series. Thanks again for the heads up!!!

With this series -- I may be in zombie books right up until _The Walking Dead_ is back on TV


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 10, 2013)

Jill said:


> Amanda, I wanted to tell you I got the J.L. Bourne series. When I went to check it out, I saw I'd already purchased #2 (not listened to it though), so it must have been on sale and I figured it would be good to snap it up for $5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dean Koontz's Shadow Fires is good. I am reading that right now while I was waiting for Deadline to come in. It's somewhat about a zombie. A geneticist is afraid of dying so he starts this experiment to prolong life or basically stop death from happening. He's obsessed with being young. Anyway, he ends up using this on himself before it is completely tested out properly and he ends up dying. He blames his soon to be ex wife for everything and goes on a rampage after her and his body starts changing to not something anywhere near human anymore. It's been great so far and I am almost done. There are gross parts of course but since we love zombies on this post that shouldn't bother anyone who reads it.

Oh, and my husband was telling me that if you have a Kindle it will read any book out loud but I think it is in the same voice. I don't know if you like the audio books where the voices change with the characters or you just like it read out loud.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 13, 2013)

Just got done with all 3, great books not scary but interesting!


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 13, 2013)

I thought the second book to the Newsflesh series had come in the mail but it is the 3rd. I am now waiting still for the second.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 15, 2013)

Jill said:


> Fellow zombie book fans -- READ THIS BOOK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I am not a die hard zombie fan but I absolutely LOVED the book. So much that the other two books in the trilogy will be here on Tuesday!

It takes a lot to keep me interested but this sure filled the bill! Thanks Jill for another winner!


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm so happy you are liking it, Carol and Amanda!

After the first book of the trilogy, I didn't know if I wanted to keep going but because I shop like they're going to run out, I already had the rest of the series and I just thought it got better! There's also a short novella that is very good, and apparently a text (free on FB, I think) alternative version to the first book (not read that yet). I felt sort of heart broken at the end of the first book in the series, and didn't know if I wanted to keep reading, but I did and it only got better! LOVED every moment of every book.

Right now, I'm on this The First Days (As The World Dies #1) book by Rhiannon Frater. I am not that far into it, and I'm loving it. It is though a true zombie type book. So far, not too bad of the gore (thought that really never makes me not want to keep reading!). I like that it's yet another zombie series (trilogy, I think) with women as the lead characters. For me, that's not essential; but it does make it easier to relate. This one has me hooked.


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 19, 2013)

Still waiting for the second book. I am reading another book while waiting that doesn't have to do with Zombie's but a guy who sees dead people. Apparently, my library isn't to keen on zombie books. I looked up authors today and only found two. One author had a series and they had books 2-6 but not the first one. I then went to Robert Kirkman and they also didn't have the first book in the Governor series. i have read it before but was going to read it again because it's been awhile and was going to read it before the other two. Now I will just have to start with the second.


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2013)

I hope your second book gets there soon! I really felt so "crushed" at the end of the 1st book, I didn't know if I wanted to keep reading, but am SO happy I did.

Right now, I'm just wallowing in the bliss of zombie audio books. I'm nearly done with the first of 3 in a series that again has women as the central characters by Rhiannon Frater (First Days / As The World Dies series), and have used my "Audible credits" to get another zombie series, one by Jessica Meigs).

I seriously need to make time though to read the new Kathy Reichs ("Tempe Brennan / Bones"), Jeff Lindsay ("Dexter"), Patricia Cornwell ("Kay Scarpetta"),Stephen King (Shining sequel!), and Janet Evanovich ("Stephanie Plum") books... a couple are already out and the others will be very soon. This fall nearly feels like hitting the lottery when it comes to "what do I want to read next?".

Books are my favorite way to relax



I read a lot of what most people would brush off as empty, fluffy, or stupid, but I swear, there's nothing on TV that I've seen that I enjoy more not mater that we have 100's of channels!!!

Books, books, books... I could eat them with a spoon some days!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2013)

This Rhiannon Frater "As the World Dies" trilogy is also really good. Different than the one I started the thread about, but I sure did sink right into it and am loving it. H is enjoying it, too. I usually prefer books with female lead characters, though many on my all time favorite list have male leads. It's just a something that helps me relate. This is one with strong female leads, but also very significant male characters. It has three in the series and apparently a novella or short story. I'm on the 2nd novel, and it is so good. Set in Texas, and with a big diversity of characters. VERY GOOD if you ask me!!!

Here's a link about the book series "As the World Dies" by Rhiannon Frater: http://www.goodreads.com/series/46363-as-the-world-dies


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2013)

PS IF I had to choose, I'd rather be reading books like ^^^^ these than watching The Walking Dead, and that is one TV show I never want to miss, and always wish there were "just another hour" when it's done each week. Good stuff, but I may be among the easily entertained


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 22, 2013)

Jill said:


> I hope your second book gets there soon! I really felt so "crushed" at the end of the 1st book, I didn't know if I wanted to keep reading, but am SO happy I did.
> 
> Right now, I'm just wallowing in the bliss of zombie audio books. I'm nearly done with the first of 3 in a series that again has women as the central characters by Rhiannon Frater (First Days / As The World Dies series), and have used my "Audible credits" to get another zombie series, one by Jessica Meigs).
> 
> ...


I didn't care for the Dexter series too much. It was basically the same thing over and over. It got boring quick for me.


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2013)

I hear you. I think this is the last one that there will be. I just like to go to bed at night, "turn on" my audio book, and go to sleep w/o having to think too hard. I recently tried to have more than one book going at a time, but I couldn't keep it straight. I watched a lot of the series before I got into the books... liked the books better but you are right, it is a lot of the same thing. This one is supposedly the end, and I think I already read "the end" of the Sookie Stackhouse (a/k/a "True Blood" books)... Also felt it was time to close, but fore sure, with both Dexter and "True Blood", enjoyed the books 10x more than the TV shows. I'm not sure when I tell folks what I thought about books will convey well, because I think I fall right into books I can be "read to" (listen to) probably easier than some books I'd have to read for myself. Just love to commute to the office, or go to sleep, listening to a book. Some of these narrators are out of this world with the voices can do, etc. If it's read / narrated well, and a topic I could be interested in -- I'm honestly probably going to love it. For me, it is SOOOO much better than any movie or TV show


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 24, 2013)

WooHoo!! My book finally arrived. The very last day it had before it was late. We started to wonder if it was coming at all but it did. I will be starting it tonight.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting! I'm always looking for a good read. I'm not a Zombie fanatic but who can resist a "good" zombie book? Not me. I'll let you know how I like it. Thanks again.


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 29, 2013)

Reading the second book in the Newsflesh series and so far it does seem even better than the first. I am also reading a book called The Descent. If you have seen that movie the book seems a lot better and I am just beginning it. It's not a zombie book but is about creatures, that might have once been human, that adapt to living in caves and are quite...shall we say....carnivorous. You don't want to get lost in the caves and mountains.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm LOVING Feed so far!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm so glad you folks are liking it!!! I loved it! Just got it or related to it on a lot of levels. Now, I'm nearly done with this "As The World Dies" series by Rhiannon Frater, which is also very good. Not the news / social media angle at all, but some people you just care a lot about and with strong women as the lead characters. Made me bawl my eyes out last night, but that was the first time. Newsflesh made me cry a number of times but I couldn't get enough of the series


----------



## wade3504 (Oct 4, 2013)

I am about halfway through Deadline and it is great. I am having a problem with what to read as I am also reading The Descent which is also really good and when I go to pick up a book it is difficult to decide which one. I have been leaning slightly more toward The Descent only because it's a library book and will have to go back. Deadline I own. I also have Stephen King's Skeleton Crew but I am just going to have to renew that one, lol.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 4, 2013)

wade3504 said:


> I am about halfway through Deadline and it is great.


I have about 100 more pages and I really like it too. It is very "clinical" and to me very different flavor than the first book but *extremely* interesting. It's almost as if it were true. You can tell Mira Grant put a ton of time in research and had a great research team. I have Blackout ready and waiting for me. Off to do some zombie research myself.......


----------



## wade3504 (Oct 5, 2013)

I like the perspective of how the story is told. Like they are talking directly to you.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2013)

So happy others are also enjoying it!!! I also learned things, and had to google things, while reading. Loved every second!

The author published this series under a pen name, and I have not read her other books (I think mostly about vampires), but I do plan to check them out. I did read her :"novella" companion to this series and really, really liked it. I think it was "labeled" 2.5, but I read it after I finished the Trilogy, and enjoyed it a lot. It added to the background, and was WAY longer tan a short story.

Also, that Mark Tufo series,"Zombie Fallout" is a lot of fun. Those of you with Kindle, Audible, etc., accounts should see quickly if you like it or not. I got hooked in the first paragraph. Totally different feel, but zombie story fans will not come up disappointed.


----------



## wade3504 (Oct 7, 2013)

Awesome ending to book number 2, Deadline, in the Newsflesh series. I am so glad I already have the 3rd book


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 8, 2013)

wade3504 said:


> Awesome ending to book number 2, Deadline, in the Newsflesh series. I am so glad I already have the 3rd book


Really awesome! Glad I had the 3rd book here too!


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2013)

:yes





I think Mira Grant has a new book just out, or out this week. I don't think it is related to this series, but at first glance of the description, it sounded interesting to me and I put it on my "to read" list.

Right now, I'm on The Passage, and am LOVING it!


----------

